# LED strip lights



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello I was wondering if anyone used LED strip lights for lighting their vivs like these... Amazon.co.uk: LED strip
if so are they any good and also say I cut a 30w in half and rewired it, does it half the wattage? may sound like a stupid question but I'd like to be sure:whistling2:


----------



## h9ypr (Nov 1, 2014)

ikea dioder :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

reptile-lnk on here dos sum good led kits : victory:


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

what about the cut in half watt situation?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

yes half the strip uses half the power

I use 6000K LED strips in most of my viv's, they provide good colour and quite a bit of light - you almost certainly don't need 30, or even 15W's tho; I've got a 1m strip in a 4ft enclosure, totalling 2W, and its more than enough, and I've got about 5W in a 2ft enclosure with plants growing quite well (but slower than they would with a tube)


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

*thanks for reply*



CloudForest said:


> yes half the strip uses half the power
> 
> I use 6000K LED strips in most of my viv's, they provide good colour and quite a bit of light - you almost certainly don't need 30, or even 15W's tho; I've got a 1m strip in a 4ft enclosure, totalling 2W, and its more than enough, and I've got about 5W in a 2ft enclosure with plants growing quite well (but slower than they would with a tube)


oh awesome thanks for the reply! did you wire up the LED yourself then? and would this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Accmart-Rep...&qid=1421267299&sr=8-8&keywords=dc+adapter+2a 
Fit with this STRIP LIGHT CONNECTOR **FEMALE CONNECTOR WHICH EASILY ALLOWS ALL LED STRIPS/TAPE LIGHTS TO BE CONNECTED TO A 12V POWER ADAPTER**: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting ???:2thumb: thanks


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

bloominators said:


> oh awesome thanks for the reply! did you wire up the LED yourself then? and would this Accmart Replacement 3-Pin DC 5V 2A Ac Power Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> Fit with this STRIP LIGHT CONNECTOR **FEMALE CONNECTOR WHICH EASILY ALLOWS ALL LED STRIPS/TAPE LIGHTS TO BE CONNECTED TO A 12V POWER ADAPTER**: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting ???:2thumb: thanks


no they are not compatible

recommend you get a "wired" LED strip and a matching power supply (match the Voltage, so 5V or 12V probably - 2amp is the right current)

or get a complete kit - ebay has lots of them ready made


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

so if i get a 12v DC power adapter at 2 amps it will work okay? thanks mate!


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

*question*

'Power Adapter input :110V~240V AC output 12V 2A DC 24W' that just means that the power adapter takes things up to 24w right? or is it an extra 24w ontop of the 30w or so led strip? sorry for all the questions, useless with electrics:L


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

bloominators said:


> 'Power Adapter input :110V~240V AC output 12V 2A DC 24W' that just means that the power adapter takes things up to 24w right? or is it an extra 24w ontop of the 30w or so led strip? sorry for all the questions, useless with electrics:L


yep upto 24W, but, you wouldn't want to plug in 24W appliance, coz it would then be running at full load all the time, ideally you want to give yourself 20% headroom, so only plug in 18-20W load onto a 24W power supply - but for a reptile enclosure that shouldn't be an issue as I said earlier, its probably only 1-2W per meter of LED strips, but of course check the specs

the 12V output is right for 12V LED strips, there are many different voltages available from 5V upto 230V mains...so just make sure everything is matched


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

okay thanks alot for the help mate


----------

